# Good cup of coffee



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Go have a good cup of coffee today-expensive or not.
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases ... 90863.html


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

Every gun owner, whether you like coffee or not, should buy a cup on 2/14 to support Starbucks and show this wacko group that we gun owners are many and will support those who support our 2nd ammendment right. Wouldn't it be great if Starbucks doubled their normal business on that day! They have gone out on a limb for us, we should at least patronize them on that day.
:sniper:


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I've never bought coffee at starbucks but I think I'll do some business with em on that date.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Right on Starbucks


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Think I'll get one of them 'Grande' thing-ys with a couple other thing-ys thrown in there. Never did learn that 'coffee jargon' and can not abide paying 4-5 bucks for a coffee, but on this day, I think I'll get myself a treat.

:beer:


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

They have free wi fi, and tasty snacks, not a bad place to go when you drop the girlfriend off to get her hair done up.


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

I decided "Why wait." I just stopped by this morning with another 2nd Ammendment supporter to give 'em some business!


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Never been to Starbucks, but it looks like February 14th will be my first visit. Cannot wait for that cup of coffee. :beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I've carried in Starbucks before! It worked good!


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've carried in starbucks many times. think i be headed to the coffee shop on the day of love. love to meet an anti there. it's always fun to see there face when you say "guns do not kill people--people kill people" should we take away steak knifes too? 
The look on their face is amazing  the anti's make me uke: GOD BLESS GUNPOWDER AND PRECUSSION CAPS


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

Chime in if you supported Starbucks today. Also let us know if you told the server why you were there.

I got a grande (I think that means medium in English) Latte and thanked them for their support.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I generally will stop by starbucks a couple times a month, I figured today I will stop by and get some gift cards, pay for the next month or two of visits today.


----------



## ruddyduck (Nov 13, 2011)

I made it a point to go there today


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I plan to buy a gift card today on the way home! I haven't been to one before (I just prefer good old black gas station coffee) but will make a point of it now. :thumb:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I stopped there myself - good call on the coffee today.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I stopped in and got a Grande Mocha on the way to the ice rink with my son.


----------

